# OpenLara - GBA port



## XProger (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi guys, I'm the lead developer of OpenLara engine.
More than year ago I released a tech demo, back then I was not sure that the GBA is capable for such game. But over time I improved my ARM skills, found new ways to optimize rendering and logic. The result is what I can honestly call an alpha version. There are many further improvements in the plan, as well as optimization of content and video to fit the entire Tomb Rader game in a 32 MB cartridge, but so far only 3 levels are available.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow, this will be useful


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jan 14, 2022)

XProger said:


> Hi guys, I'm the lead developer of OpenLara engine.
> More than year ago I released a tech demo, back then I was not sure that the GBA is capable for such game. But over time I improved my ARM skills, found new ways to optimize rendering and logic. The result is what I can honestly call an alpha version. There are many further improvements in the plan, as well as optimization of content and video to fit the entire Tomb Rader game in a 32 MB cartridge, but so far only 3 levels are available.



Beyond Crazy seeing this game on a fricking GBA. Well done!


----------



## FR0ZN (Jan 14, 2022)

That's incredible seeing it run on a GBA!
How is the performance compared to'the N-Gage port?


----------



## JustMeDaFaq (Jan 14, 2022)

What the... running on an freaking GBA :o
Great job, cant wait to see more levels are working!


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Jan 14, 2022)

Alright, this is nuts.  It's a good day to be a GBA homebrew fan!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2022)

Holy damn this is nice!


----------



## tatumanu (Jan 14, 2022)

Ok this is pure black magic .... imagine this in 2002. Super impressed, congratulations! It's going to fit on a 32 mb cart? I think even doom was 64mb.... Unbelievable, I wish you all the best!


----------



## djpannda (Jan 14, 2022)

Image if you can time Travel and You presented this the Big N when GBA was released!! Any way really nice GBA is a beast, should of lasted at least a couple of more years... Pesky DS!!


----------



## ital (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DragonBoy (Jan 14, 2022)

What?! What kind of dark magic is this?! This is blasphemy... This is madness!!!

Seriously now... I can't believe that you;ve actually managed to do that on the GBA! I can't wait for the full release! Thank you soooo much for sharing! Impressive programming skills you have there!


----------



## N7Kopper (Jan 14, 2022)

DragonBoy said:


> What?! What kind of dark magic is this?! This is blasphemy... This is madness!!!


This... is... A VINTAGE MEME!

And OP is tapping into the same sorcery that lets the GBA be a GameCube controller.

Can someone with an Omega or something confirm if the rumble works? I can tell it doesn't work on the Game Boy Player because there's no splash screen to initialize GBP features.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 14, 2022)

N7Kopper said:


> This... is... A VINTAGE MEME!
> 
> And OP is tapping into the same sorcery that lets the GBA be a GameCube controller.
> 
> Can someone with an Omega or something confirm if the rumble works? I can tell it doesn't work on the Game Boy Player because there's no splash screen to initialize GBP features.


It works with the Omega DE. Idk when it's supposed to rumble tho. It didn't rumble when I shot the guns but it rumbled when lara got hurt by arrows in the walls.


----------



## manks (Jan 15, 2022)

Just played through the first level on Omega DE, so cool! I love that rumble is already implemented.


----------



## diggeloid (Jan 15, 2022)

What a fucking legend.

I'd be fascinated in a write-up of how you optimized the rendering to run in real time. That's a lot of texture fetches and rasterization all being done in software on a single chip half the speed of the PS1. Even the PS1 was using a co-processor for graphics.

That GBA looks modded btw (the screen looks really nice). Is it overclocked too?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 15, 2022)

Holy shit dude, this is fucking impressive.  I know devs put out a few 3D games for the GBA in its time, but I honestly don't believe a single one of them looked this good.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 15, 2022)

diggeloid said:


> That GBA looks modded btw (the screen looks really nice). Is it overclocked too?


No. Here is running on an stock DS Lite.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 15, 2022)

This is amazing. I will front page this soon!


----------



## CrashMidnick (Jan 15, 2022)

Really awesome. I need to put this in my GBA micro


----------



## Maeson (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm short for words to say how impressive this is, even more when we have stuff like the N-Gage's Tomb Raider to compare, and then see the difference in hardware for both systems.

It's honestly one of the craziest ports I remember as of late. Bravo.


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Jan 15, 2022)

How will the full version work?  I presume you can't distribute a GBA ROM with all of Tomb Raider 1 in it.  Will we need to compile it with the Tomb Raider data ourselves, like with the PrBoom port?


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 15, 2022)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> How will the full version work?  I presume you can't distribute a GBA ROM with all of Tomb Raider 1 in it.  Will we need to compile it with the Tomb Raider data ourselves, like with the PrBoom port?


Probably. Or maybe he can write a tool that converts and attaches the assets to the rom. GBFS like.


----------



## hias (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow, great work! :-)
Unfortunately the provided ROM does not work with my very old "SuperCard CF to GBA Adapter". (it loads, but displays only a black screen)
Is there a way to fix this on my end?


----------



## XProger (Jan 16, 2022)

hias said:


> Wow, great work! :-)
> Unfortunately the provided ROM does not work with my very old "SuperCard CF to GBA Adapter". (it loads, but displays only a black screen)
> Is there a way to fix this on my end?


Check this ROM please, or this in case if the first one won't work


----------



## ron!n (Jan 17, 2022)

This is beyond incredible, what are the odds that similar techniques could get Open RE2 playing on GBA as well?
https://github.com/samuelyuan/OpenBiohazard2


----------



## hias (Jan 17, 2022)

XProger said:


> Check this ROM please, or this in case if the first one won't work


Wow, thanks for the great service! :-)

"OpenLara_slow_ewram.gba" does not work unfortunately, 
but "OpenLara_no_waitcnt.gba" does perfectly!  

Thanks!


----------



## TheHandsomeDan (Jan 17, 2022)

XProger said:


> Hi guys, I'm the lead developer of OpenLara engine.
> More than year ago I released a tech demo, back then I was not sure that the GBA is capable for such game. But over time I improved my ARM skills, found new ways to optimize rendering and logic. The result is what I can honestly call an alpha version. There are many further improvements in the plan, as well as optimization of content and video to fit the entire Tomb Rader game in a 32 MB cartridge, but so far only 3 levels are available.


Just wanted to say "thanks", it's so great to see people still doing really great things with the GBA hardware. You're doing impressive work, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 17, 2022)

unequip/equip weapon: L+A


----------



## SunsetFelid (Jan 17, 2022)

this looks really fucking cool, super impressive


----------



## matt! (Jan 18, 2022)

Super good job! Keep going with this amazing project.


----------



## 3dsfan (Jan 18, 2022)

any download links


----------



## Charli (Jan 19, 2022)

3dsfan said:


> any download links


https://github.com/XProger/OpenLara/releases/download/latest/OpenLara_gba.zip


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 19, 2022)

It can be compiled now, here's the latest commit, there have been a few changes since Github's binary. Maybe not related to GBA, idk.


----------



## 3dsfan (Jan 19, 2022)

stranno said:


> It can be compiled now, here's the latest commit, there have been a few changes since Github's binary. Maybe not related to GBA, idk.


thanks


----------



## Charli (Jan 20, 2022)

stranno said:


> It can be compiled now, here's the latest commit, there have been a few changes since Github's binary. Maybe not related to GBA, idk.


Thanks, this includes fixes for a few minor issues with the GBA version:

#392 Fixes Lara losing tracking of enemies in her left tangent when she should still be tracking them, and restoring Lara's torso and head rotations when a target has been properly lost.
#389 Fix minor bug with Lara being able to draw weapons immediately after trying to exit a body of water
fix "No" sound (commit)


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 20, 2022)

New commit.



> GBA micro-optimizations, move sound buffers into VRAM, move Ordering Table into IWRAM, rewrite lines and fill routine to ARM, remove unused rasterizeG, use jump table for rasterization routines


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 21, 2022)

Two more:



> commit 0a481523b124a11f302f740f400d1aa44738ff0d (HEAD -> master, origin/master, origin/HEAD)
> Author: XProger <[email protected]>
> Date:   Fri Jan 21 04:34:34 2022 +0300
> 
> ...


----------



## naxeras (Jan 21, 2022)

XProger said:


> Check this ROM please, or this in case if the first one won't work



It is possible run on ezflash IV? Game runs but is frozen in menu after select any option.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 22, 2022)

New changes. I have been testing it and the latest changes could have broken some things, for example the two bears positions in the second level are weird, the first tries to clip through walls and the second is in the second floor! I have never seen it there. Bats act weird as well. I guess XProger has downgraded the IA to save cycles, maybe?

Slow memory has made it compatible with more platforms, like some flashcards, open_agb_firm and such, but it tends to crash after a while, randomly, sometimes it can be completed, other times it just crash.


----------



## ron!n (Jan 24, 2022)

XProger said:


> Hi guys, I'm the lead developer of OpenLara engine.
> More than year ago I released a tech demo, back then I was not sure that the GBA is capable for such game. But over time I improved my ARM skills, found new ways to optimize rendering and logic. The result is what I can honestly call an alpha version. There are many further improvements in the plan, as well as optimization of content and video to fit the entire Tomb Rader game in a 32 MB cartridge, but so far only 3 levels are available.



I cant help but think of the implications of this for other PS1 games potentially finding their way to GBA. Is this even possible? One of my biggest complaints of the GBA library was the lack of many M rated games, especially survival horror.

How likely is it that this could lead to something like RE3 (the smallest of the original RE games, and my personal fav) being in the realm of possible on GBA? 

What would be required to achieve such a task?


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 24, 2022)

ron!n said:


> I cant help but think of the implications of this for other PS1 games potentially finding their way to GBA. Is this even possible? One of my biggest complaints of the GBA library was the lack of many M rated games, especially survival horror.
> 
> How likely is it that this could lead to something like RE3 (the smallest of the original RE games, and my personal fav) being in the realm of possible on GBA?
> 
> What would be required to achieve such a task?


XProger is not porting random games to GBA. He is the author of OpenLara and he has ported it to many platforms, except the Dreamcast one (which has been developed by another author).

Port begging makes no sense at all since 90% of games don't have source code. Reversing projects take years, if the game is ease to reverse (debug builds, symbols, etc).

There's a tech demo of Resident Evil 2 for Game Boy Advance, made by Raylight Studios as a presentation card for Capcom. That's probably the closest thing you will see.


----------



## ron!n (Jan 24, 2022)

stranno said:


> XProger is not porting random games to GBA. He is the author of OpenLara and he has ported it to many platforms, except the Dreamcast one (which has been developed by another author).
> 
> Port begging makes no sense at all since 90% of games don't have source code. Reversing projects take years, if the game is ease to reverse (debug builds, symbols, etc).
> 
> There's a tech demo of Resident Evil 2 for Game Boy Advance, made by Raylight Studios as a presentation card for Capcom. That's probably the closest thing you will see.



A - I know who he is and what he's done, thanks!

B- I am not port begging, I am asking if the way this has been done can be applied to other similar games, not asking him to do it himself. Just curious about how it works and if/how it can be applied to other games. Big difference there pal.

C- I am fully aware of the tech demos for RE1-2 for GBA from Raylight, I have seen and played both, and often chat with Massimiliano Di Mondo (CEO of Raylight), we even pitched a GBA demake of RE3 to Capcom not too long ago, but sadly R3make was already being developed, so they were interested in the general idea, but weren't interested in RE3 specifically. But the RE3 Demake would not be a port, it would be a completely rebuilt game using assets from the old game, so not really the same as how OpenLara functions from what I understand.

Next time you want to shitpost, be sure to carefully read what someone is asking before you do. Thanks man. No hard feelings.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jan 24, 2022)

Any chances of a ds/dsi port?


----------



## ron!n (Jan 24, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Any chances of a ds/dsi port?


I read that an openlara port is in the works for ds/dsi: https://hothardware.com/news/modder-ps1-classic-tomb-raider-game-boy-advance


----------



## naxeras (Jan 25, 2022)

stranno said:


> New changes. I have been testing it and the latest changes could have broken some things, for example the two bears positions in the second level are weird, the first tries to clip through walls and the second is in the second floor! I have never seen it there. Bats act weird as well. I guess XProger has downgraded the IA to save cycles, maybe?
> 
> Slow memory has made it compatible with more platforms, like some flashcards, open_agb_firm and such, but it tends to crash after a while, randomly, sometimes it can be completed, other times it just crash.



Is not working on EZflash IV atm even with the 2 alternate builds.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 26, 2022)

There have been some reports of incompatibility of this game with different flashcarts so I made some tests on my own. Here are my results:

Supercard MicroSD:
games patched with the pc application
Generally low framerate (max 16FPS)
Old: had to select game multiple times
New: Works fine
No Waitcnt: Main Menu doesn't work. Maybe same problem as Old
Slow ewram: Works, maybe weapon menu is slow

EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe (FAT only firmware):
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: Works just fine
Slow ewram: Works just fine

EZ-Flash V 3in1 Expansion Pack (NOR):
Wood was used to write the game to the cartridge
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Sadly no rumble
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: Works just fine
Slow ewram: Works just fine

EZ-Flash V 3in1 Expansion Pack (RAM):
Wood was used to write the game to the cartridge
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Sadly no rumble
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: Works just fine
Slow ewram: Works just fine

EZ-Flash OMEGA:
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: worked but crashed once
Slow ewram: Works just fine

EZ-Flash OMEGA Definitive Edition:
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: Works just fine
Slow ewram: Works just fine

Pokemon clone cartridge:
B2S was used to write the game to the cartridge
normal framerate (max 17/18fps)
Old: Works just fine
New: Works just fine
No Waitcnt: Works just fine
Slow ewram: Works just fine

I've only played the beginning of the first level with each card, so some problems might not be reflected in this list. I haven't tried saving and I'm pretty sure that there would be issues with the pokemon clone cartridge if I tried to save.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 26, 2022)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## XProger (Jan 27, 2022)

*Technicmaster0*, GIANT thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## AmberHeardFan (Jan 29, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Holy shit dude, this is fucking impressive.  I know devs put out a few 3D games for the GBA in its time, but I honestly don't believe a single one of them looked this good.


Top Gear Rally was the closest to PS1 graphics the GBA had in its heyday. That was the most graphically complex game I've seen running at 30fps on GBA.


----------



## AmberHeardFan (Jan 29, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Holy shit dude, this is fucking impressive.  I know devs put out a few 3D games for the GBA in its time, but I honestly don't believe a single one of them looked this good.


Top Gear Rally was the closest to PS1 graphics the GBA had in its heyday. That was the most graphically complex game I've seen running at 30fps on GBA.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 29, 2022)

AmberHeardFan said:


> Top Gear Rally was the closest to PS1 graphics the GBA had in its heyday. That was the most graphically complex game I've seen running at 30fps on GBA.


Top Gear is very very boring, graphically speaking. Basically a hallway with a few textures, and the cars are fairly simple. VD's V-Rally 3 has 2D cars, but the track is MUCH more detailed (and it runs much better). Even Colin McRae Rally 2.0 looks better, albeit it has a flat track.

That speaking about racing games. VD's Asterix & Obelix XXL blows all of them out of the water. It's definitely the most complex retail game of GBA.


----------



## ron!n (Jan 31, 2022)

stranno said:


> Top Gear is very very boring, graphically speaking. Basically a hallway with a few textures, and the cars are fairly simple. VD's V-Rally 3 has 2D cars, but the track is MUCH more detailed (and it runs much better). Even Colin McRae Rally 2.0 looks better, albeit it has a flat track.
> 
> That speaking about racing games. VD's Asterix & Obelix XXL blows all of them out of the water. It's definitely the most complex retail game of GBA.


To be fair, neither Tom Gear Rally or Asterix and Obelix XXL are pushing as many polygons as OpenLara here is. Though they have very clever implementations, they are essentially both doing the opposite of what Tony Hawk or Max Payne did on GBA, whereas those games featured 2d worlds with 3d characters navigating them. Top Gear, and A&O both have basic 3d polygonal environments with sprites made from renders, animated to appear 3d.

The simple fact that environments, items, characters, and enemies in OpenLara are ALL true 3d objects is simply mind blowing. Nothing like this has ever run on the GBA before, though graphically several projects come close. Pretty much anything from VD and Raylight Studios was accepted as the best the GBA would ever do for 3D, but this port of Tomb Raider shows us what clever programming and a deep knowledge of how to optimize for the arm processor can really do. And its only going to get better as it is optimized more and expanded into a full game.

If anyone is curious about knowing of every possible example or 3d games (or games with 3d segments) on the GBA, check out SSFF's kick ass vids on exactly this topic!

Part1: www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlWSsI1X-0Q
Part2: www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OluuAs3IAM
FPS Edition Part1: www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ngdYD31HQ
FPS Edition Part2:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvFWd0Lj9DQ
Surprise 3D in GBA Games: www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6SfWrHcItg


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes, OpenLara is definitely something else, that's what I said "retail game". And I wouldn't say A&OXXL environment is "basic", at all.

Raylight demos were outstanding, but they retail games were technically average, at best. And the only BlueRoses leaked demo from them is the Resident Evil 2 tech demo, which is not exactly the most powerful they shown back in the day.


----------



## naxeras (Feb 1, 2022)

Technicmaster0 said:


> There have been some reports of incompatibility of this game with different flashcarts so I made some tests on my own. Here are my results:
> 
> Supercard MicroSD:
> games patched with the pc application
> ...



Hi, is not working into Ezflash IV miniSd edittion.

When I press start in the menu nothing happens

What version do you have?

regards


----------



## ron!n (Feb 1, 2022)

stranno said:


> Yes, OpenLara is definitely something else, that's what I said "retail game". And I wouldn't say A&OXXL environment is "basic", at all.
> 
> Raylight demos were outstanding, but they retail games were technically average, at best. And the only BlueRoses leaked demo from them is the Resident Evil 2 tech demo, which is not exactly the most powerful they shown back in the day.


Obviously you haven't played Wing Commander Prophecy, Ozzy and Drix, Big Mutha Truckers, or Smashing Drive, as they have both complex polygonal environments and characters/vehicles. I would say they are far from "technically average".

I would love to know what you are picturing in your head for Raylight's GBA library, as the tech demos for Metal Gear, Resident Evil, and so on, are not doing anything technically that Smashing Drive isn't doing. 


As for the only tech demo leaked from them being Resident Evil 2... Not entirely true. I've played several of their tech demos, as have a few other folks that aren't members of Raylight. They just aren't widely available to the public.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 2, 2022)

naxeras said:


> Hi, is not working into Ezflash IV miniSd edittion.
> 
> When I press start in the menu nothing happens
> 
> ...


I'm using an EZ-Flash IV Lite Deluxe with [SD]V1.700. It's one of the old FWs with DS mode support but limited to 2GB storage.
It's possible that your SD is corrupt or that your adapter doesn't work properly (if you use a microsd to minisd converter).


----------



## naxeras (Feb 2, 2022)

Technicmaster0 said:


> I'm using an EZ-Flash IV Lite Deluxe with [SD]V1.700. It's one of the old FWs with DS mode support but limited to 2GB storage.
> It's possible that your SD is corrupt or that your adapter doesn't work properly (if you use a microsd to minisd converter).



No, other games working good, even I tried with other builds.

I´m using 2.05 Kernel.

Regards.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Feb 3, 2022)

Did you try the latest build linked earlier by stranno? It should fix issues with slow flashcarts.


----------



## XProger (Feb 3, 2022)

naxeras said:


> No, other games working good, even I tried with other builds.
> 
> I´m using 2.05 Kernel.
> 
> Regards.


Have you tried the rom file from readme.txt?


----------



## naxeras (Feb 3, 2022)

XProger said:


> Have you tried the rom file from readme.txt?



Yes!! is working now. Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## patters (Feb 8, 2022)

I came back after a 16 year absence to say that the main build works fine on my original EZFlash IV (white MiniSD version). I don't need to use the build for slow flashcarts. I'm using the newer SDHC firmware v2.05 with an 8GB SDHC MicroSD inside a MiniSD adaptor.

This OpenLara port is a truly astonishing piece of optimised coding.


----------



## XProger (May 4, 2022)

the new version with improved performance


----------



## Segger (May 4, 2022)

Wow! I'm surprised it worked at all let alone right away.






I'm also using an older EZ-Flash IV





Seriously impressive!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 4, 2022)

Segger said:


> Wow! I'm surprised it worked at all let alone right away.
> 
> View attachment 308565
> 
> ...


Have fun


----------



## fusermarucs (May 9, 2022)

Just popped in to say a huge 'thanks' for the update! Between this and the Doom port it is almost unbelievable what my humble little GBA SP can do!!!


----------



## patters (May 10, 2022)

In order to pack the level data, I'm sure you're probably aware - the Nokia N-Gage version of Tomb Raider apparently manages to shrink this down to 6.8MB somehow. I'm assuming this is perhaps unpacked during app installation, but that does suggest that it should be possible to squeeze into a respectable size for the GBA. Will the game fit in 16MB, or is 32MB looking likely?


----------



## Nikokaro (May 11, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if this game is finally complete and includes all the levels, or is it still the old demo version?


----------



## ZoeLain (May 12, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Can anyone tell me if this game is finally complete and includes all the levels, or is it still the old demo version?


still demo for now.


----------



## XProger (May 22, 2022)

patters said:


> In order to pack the level data, I'm sure you're probably aware - the Nokia N-Gage version of Tomb Raider apparently manages to shrink this down to 6.8MB somehow. I'm assuming this is perhaps unpacked during app installation, but that does suggest that it should be possible to squeeze into a respectable size for the GBA. Will the game fit in 16MB, or is 32MB looking likely?


N-Gage version uses PSX data (27mb without music), packed via DZ packer to 6.6 mb. I can't use the same approach because GBA doesn't have enough RAM to store uncompressed data even for one level.


----------



## Indy13 (May 25, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Any chances of a ds/dsi port?


I'm know it's not a port and it's not exactly the same but the .gba file runs fine with GBARunner2


----------



## Tarmfot (May 25, 2022)

Indy13 said:


> I'm know it's not a port and it's not exactly the same but the .gba file runs fine with GBARunner2


It doesn't work here.
Flickering screen.


----------



## phils3r (Jun 3, 2022)

It's just insane what is done here.

Looking forward to a full version to put on my Everdrive GBA.
This is just incredible work. Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Indy13 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Flickering screen.


Have you tried enabling v-sync in the game options menu? I too had a display problem but by activating this option everything is back to normal, you should try


----------



## eroguro (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks awesome! I'll try play on my GBAs.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 19, 2022)

Indy13 said:


> Have you tried enabling v-sync in the game options menu? I too had a display problem but by activating this option everything is back to normal, you should try



I'm sorry. I cannot find "enabling v-sync" in the game options menu.


----------



## XDel (Jun 19, 2022)

XProger said:


> Hi guys, I'm the lead developer of OpenLara engine.
> More than year ago I released a tech demo, back then I was not sure that the GBA is capable for such game. But over time I improved my ARM skills, found new ways to optimize rendering and logic. The result is what I can honestly call an alpha version. There are many further improvements in the plan, as well as optimization of content and video to fit the entire Tomb Rader game in a 32 MB cartridge, but so far only 3 levels are available.



Crazy!


----------



## Indy13 (Jun 20, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> I'm sorry. I cannot find "enabling v-sync" in the game options menu.


You just need to go in the "graphics" options at the main menu


----------



## Creamu (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello,

thank you for making this truely mindblowing port. It is exciting to see how you are able to improve your efforts to make this ps1 classic run on the GBA. With your experience working on this port, do you think you are reaching the absolute limits or do you think other titles that are even more complex would be plausible to port to the GBA?


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 21, 2022)

Indy13 said:


> You just need to go in the "graphics" options at the main menu


The game's one? 
I cannot find it. 
It shows gamma and "show fps" 
Perhaps it's not the last version.


----------



## Indy13 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> The game's one?
> I cannot find it.
> It shows gamma and "show fps"
> Perhaps it's not the last version.


I put here the version i use


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 25, 2022)

Indy13 said:


> I put here the version i use



It worked. I used the slow flashcard version included in the lastest package.
Is this version the same?
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------

